# TRUE SCALE BUILDINGS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You Guys that build your own buildings. Do any of you build buildings true to scale? Like Real scaled down to 1:29th ect.....

Like taking a full size blue print and scaled it down to fit your RR What ever scale you are running?


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 
I use a 1/29 scale ruler when I do buildings. I free lance my buildings so I don't have blue prints to work off of. If I can I measure the 1 to 1 building I am doing to get the basic dominations. I use standard building measurements for doors, windows, stairs, and floor heights in multi-story buildings. So yes I try to build to my scale as close as I can. 
Best, Ted


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Basic dimensions are scale, but the buildings themselves are compressed to fit.... Freelancing is faster! lol


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

John. 
I built the Evans City station project from pictures, rather than prints, but did not compress it. As a result it's HUGE -- and it wasn't a very big building. 

If you're asking about making scale roof trusses, scale floor and wall joists.... um, no. It would be too fragile to last very long


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi JJ, 
Invariably they have to be scaled down in size, hot enough space to get them in otherside: I usually reduce the length, the width is close to size (from the plan) otherwise the look if the building will suffer.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ I use what was once described to me by a Disney technician as, "selective compression". That is to emphasise the outstanding points and minimise the less important features.
Also like chaingun I use a 1/29 ruler.
As an aside I once laid out a plan for an engine house in 1/29 , using the exact scale measurements, it was almost as big as a dog kennell !








Rod


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ, 
I try and build my buildings true to scale as much as possible. My current project http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx will be to scale. One of the smaller structures is 60' by 60' which puts it in the 2' square range, and that's just a small storage shed. The main structure is over 100' long. The one thing I don't like about some modelers is that they scale down a industry to small, and then expect to 'service' the industry with 4 or 5 railcars. I don't think it's very realistic. Even with a small sized industry like T & D Feeds they only received 1 to 2 railcars at a time and not every day. 
Selective compression works sometimes, but I think it gets overdone a majority of the time. 
Craig


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Scale buildings are HUGE. 

My largest building is 42" x 24". 










In 1:20, this scales out to about 40' x 70' - rather small for an industrial building that has it's own siding. Heck, my _little _house is over 40' long!










But, it's the largest building on my layout by far.


----------

